# Dead Garage



## Infraredd (Jan 30, 2015)

From what I can see of late cars are no longer taboo so here's some you haven't seen before. Very over grown site which I pass regularly on the way to the Chinese done first in I/R only & re done with my fish eye in the snow.
pictures


Bootiful 


Cab


Where's the Sat Nav? 


Rolls Royce


Rolls Royce Engine


Car 


Up close 


Parked 


Jag 


Dcv


Back seat driver 


Going nowhere 


Workshop


Office?


Loft with chair


Barf


APC


Best seat in the garage?


Thanks for looking.


----------



## smiler (Jan 30, 2015)

I don't know if they are allowed or not Red, but I think you're going to need to resize the pics.


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 30, 2015)

Ticks the boxes for me  really nice use of the fisheye!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 30, 2015)

Yeah, the rule just got quietely phased out  
Fantastic stuff, lovely photography as always, some nice motors there, and a 2CV!  
Always a cock and balls graff tho! 
Brilliant, thanks for sharing


----------



## URBANMYTH (Jan 30, 2015)

Really nice well done cant get better than a 2cv


----------



## stu8fish (Jan 30, 2015)

Nice, gotta love a the 2cv in almost as built condition  and the instrument pod with a speedo that goes up to 70. Wish my car went that fast. :wideeyed:


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 30, 2015)

Really like this. Is that a Jensen in picture 6?


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jan 30, 2015)

Oldskool Opel Manta by the looks of it.


----------



## Catmandoo (Jan 30, 2015)

Nice one Redd

Defo a Jenson Interceptor in that 6th photo.


----------



## buseng (Jan 30, 2015)

stu8fish said:


> Nice, gotta love a the 2cv in almost as built condition  and the instrument pod with a speedo that goes up to 70. Wish my car went that fast. :wideeyed:



Might be wrong, but I think that is off an old Bedford CA van. Famous for their rattling bumpers & 3 speed column change! Learnt to drive in one years ago.


----------



## stu8fish (Jan 30, 2015)

J_a_t_33 said:


> Oldskool Opel Manta by the looks of it.


Nailed it I recon.


----------



## Catmandoo (Jan 30, 2015)

stu8fish said:


> Nailed it I recon.



The Opel manta didn't have the engine vent grills on the side between the wheel and the door, that's why this is the good old classic Interceptor 
Close though, the front of them both do look similar.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jan 30, 2015)

Deffo not an Interceptor bro, it's the older Manta


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jan 30, 2015)

Sorry to be anal. Can tell just by the steel wheels. 
https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8037/7987119515_59e3056a8b_z.jpg

Great thread by the way


----------



## Catmandoo (Jan 30, 2015)

Ah, must be a coincidental rust hole in a similar place, my bad. :/


----------



## Catmandoo (Jan 30, 2015)

Come to think about it, the wheels are the biggest give away. Lol


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jan 30, 2015)

Lol Ah yeah I see the hole in the wing now, can see why that made you think Interceptor


----------



## Infraredd (Jan 31, 2015)

It's a Opel mantra - had this discussion with someone else when I posted elsewhere. Thanks for all the kind comments.


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 31, 2015)

Infraredd said:


> It's a Opel mantra - had this discussion with someone else when I posted elsewhere. Thanks for all the kind comments.



As it was me who started it, I didn't mean to take anything aay from your post. Apologies.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 31, 2015)

Nice one some real classics,splendid shots thanks for sharing.


----------



## krela (Jan 31, 2015)

One of the many reasons I hate cars in reports...!


----------



## saex69 (Jan 31, 2015)

Was that a ferret scout car in picture 17 would love to get my hands on that, were is this garage.


----------



## B7TMW (Jan 31, 2015)

100% a manta..

Nice shots.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jan 31, 2015)

Haha Krela! Us bloody anoraks!!


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 2, 2015)

Yep......That garage is deffo dead!


----------

